# Bear Grizzly questions



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Congratulations on a fine old bow. If your Grizzly is AMO 56" then it is a late sixties bow, they made 56" for 2 years I believe.

You can order your new string by "AMO 56 Recurve" and your string maker will know what you need, or you can order it by the actual length, for a recurve would be a 52" string for that bow.

Use B-50 Dacron only on that bow.


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

SlowBowInMO said:


> Congratulations on a fine old bow. If your Grizzly is AMO 56" then it is a late sixties bow, they made 56" for 2 years I believe.
> 
> You can order your new string by "AMO 56 Recurve" and your string maker will know what you need, or you can order it by the actual length, for a recurve would be a 52" string for that bow.
> 
> Use B-50 Dacron only on that bow.


Yes, I thought the bow was made in the early 70's based on what he told me as far as he could remember, since then I've done some more research and It looks like it was made in 69'. But no matter what year it was, I was blown away when he offered it to me. I still don't think he knows how appreciative I am of him doing this. Anyway, as far as the string goes, could you tell me why to use only B-50 Dacron string? And also, it's a 45# bow so could that effect string length or not? Thanks again!


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

> Anyway, as far as the string goes, could you tell me why to use only B-50 Dacron string? And also, it's a 45# bow so could that effect string length or not? Thanks again!


 The bows made at that point in time weren't made with reenforced tips to handle low stretch string materials. Putting fast flight or another low stretch material on that bow could damage it. The fact it's 45# will not affect the string length needed. It will be a factor in the number of strands the bow string needs, but that's it. The AMO bow length is typically 3 inches longer than the string length need to put the bow at proper brace height. For an AMO 56" bow, that would be a 53" string. Now that's for a bow made to proper AMO standards and you'll find some of bowyers don't follow the AMO standards to an exact T, so the string length may vary an ich or two in either direction. Plus, someone who shoots their bow on the lower end of the recommended brace height range will need a touch longer string than some one who shoots the same bow on the higher end of the recommended brace height range. Recommended brace height on a given bow can vary as much as .75 - 1". 
With that bow, you can start with a 52" or a 53", 12 strand dacron string. The dacron will stretch a bit as it breaks in and you can twist it up a bit to raise the brace height or just let it stretch and let it lower.


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

Chris Wilson said:


> The bows made at that point in time weren't made with reenforced tips to handle low stretch string materials. Putting fast flight or another low stretch material on that bow could damage it. The fact it's 45# will not affect the string length needed. It will be a factor in the number of strands the bow string needs, but that's it. The AMO bow length is typically 3 inches longer than the string length need to put the bow at proper brace height. For an AMO 56" bow, that would be a 53" string. Now that's for a bow made to proper AMO standards and you'll find some of bowyers don't follow the AMO standards to an exact T, so the string length may vary an ich or two in either direction. Plus, someone who shoots their bow on the lower end of the recommended brace height range will need a touch longer string than some one who shoots the same bow on the higher end of the recommended brace height range. Recommended brace height on a given bow can vary as much as .75 - 1".
> With that bow, you can start with a 52" or a 53", 12 strand dacron string. The dacron will stretch a bit as it breaks in and you can twist it up a bit to raise the brace height or just let it stretch and let it lower.


Chris, thanks for the help. The string that came with this bow is 51" but is also 39 years old. Is it possible the string has shrunk over the years?


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

SlowBowInMO said:


> Congratulations on a fine old bow. If your Grizzly is AMO 56" then it is a late sixties bow, they made 56" for 2 years I believe.
> 
> You can order your new string by "AMO 56 Recurve" and your string maker will know what you need, or you can order it by the actual length, for a recurve would be a 52" string for that bow.
> 
> Use B-50 Dacron only on that bow.


I don't know what SlowBowInMO is referring to but both of my Bear Grizzly's are 58" AMO not 56". I believe mine were made in the 70's. Not to say that Bear didn't make a 56" Grizzly. The bow should have it written on the riser.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

> Chris, thanks for the help. The string that came with this bow is 51" but is also 39 years old. Is it possible the string has shrunk over the years?


Can't say I've heard of a bow string shrinking. Not saying it couldn't happen, just never hears of it. Chances are better that your father in-law shot that bow on the very high end of the recommended brace height or maybe a touch higher.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

VAB.....Bear made the 56" grizzly from 1968-1970.


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

Chris Wilson said:


> VAB.....Bear made the 56" grizzly from 1968-1970.


I measured the bow and it is 58" although the AMO says 56". I called Bear Archery and the guy said it should be 58" and that either they measured it different back then or someone just made a mistake when writing it on the bow. He also told me at 58" I will need a 54" string and that the brace height should be between 7.5 and 8.5". Does this sound about right? And also, who is the man I should talk to here about making a string for me? Thanks

John


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Unfortunately you're not talking to the real Bear Archery, that company died decades ago. Yes the current Grizzly and most of all Grizzlies made were 58" but you have a 56" AMO, really! If that's what it says, that's what it is.

Post your serial number if need be, I'm betting the first _number_ is an 8 or 9.

You need a 52" actual length or 56" AMO B-50 string, which is the same thing. A 54" would be right for the 58", but way too long for your bow.

Don't over think it and have fun shooting that classic.

Strings don't shrink, they stretch. Sounds like your father in law had the wrong string on it in the first place.


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

SlowBowInMO said:


> Unfortunately you're not talking to the real Bear Archery, that company died decades ago. Yes the current Grizzly and most of all Grizzlies made were 58" but you have a 56" AMO, really! If that's what it says, that's what it is.
> 
> Post your serial number if need be, I'm betting the first _number_ is an 8 or 9.
> 
> ...


*Thank you for the info. It sounds like you definately know what your talking about and yes the serial # is 9R6500. But I don't understand why the bow is 58" measured and it says 56" AMO? Could you please explain it to me? I would like to know so its not so confusing to me.*


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with different person from Bear and he told me the same thing that if the bow measures 58" it will need a 54" string. Half the people I've spoken with has told me I need a 54" and the other half said I need a 52". Is there any way I can know for sure what the correct string length should be? Even though the AMO on it says 56", I'm still leary with the bow actually measuring 58" I'd hate to get a 52" string and have a limb crack or snap when I try to string it. If I can't get an answer with 100% yes or no, would I be safe just buying a 54" string and twisting it if it's too long? And again, if the bow measures 58" tip to tip, then why does it have an AMO of 56"?:dontknow:


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey bud, you're over thinking this and needlessly stressing yourself over something easy. You need to stop calling Bear, stop trying to measure the bow yourself and listen to what the bow told you from the beginning. *56" AMO*. Your serial number confirms that 56" AMO is right. So order a 56" AMO string, or 52" actual length, which is the exact same thing for a recurve. That's what you need. Go have fun shooting that great old bow.


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

SlowBowInMO said:


> Hey bud, you're over thinking this and needlessly stressing yourself over something easy. You need to stop calling Bear, stop trying to measure the bow yourself and listen to what the bow told you from the beginning. *56" AMO*. Your serial number confirms that 56" AMO is right. So order a 56" AMO string, or 52" actual length, which is the exact same thing for a recurve. That's what you need. Go have fun shooting that great old bow.


thanks, slowbow, thats exactly what i needed to hear. My biggest problem was that I was told to measure the bow tip to tip, instead of measuring from string groove to string groove (which is 56"). And the fact that the guys from Bear told me the Grizzlys didn't have a 56" AMO. I'm sorry if I annoyed you. But with the conflicting info I was getting I just wanted to make sure I had it right so I didn't break this beautiful 39 year old gift... It's no surprise to me that I can get better information here than I can with the manufacturer of the bow! Thanks again everybody for helping out.:darkbeer:


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Just glad to see you got it settled in your mind. The string thing is confusing at first for most everybody with the AMO/actual length disparity. Nobody here was born with a recurve or longbow in their hands it all has to be learned.

Normally, calling the manufacturer would be a good idea, and 99% of the Traditional companies would have given you accurate and helpful advice. The modern Bear Archery is unfortunately one of the rare exceptions to that.

Those old Grayling Bear recurves are great shooting bows, have fun!:dancing:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> You can order your new string by "AMO 56 Recurve" and your string maker will know what you need, or you can order it by the actual length, for a recurve would be a 52" string for that bow.


Chris already clarified this, but I'll say it again. The above statement is only 1/2 right--a 56" Bear recurve will generally get a 52" string, but that is NOT AMO specs. AMO says it should get a 53" string. AMO states that the AMO bow length (longbow, recurve, whatever) is 3" longer than the string that puts it at the proper brace height. Most Bear bows just don't follow AMO specs.

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/AMO/AMOStandards.pdf



> AMO CONVENTIONAL BOW LENGTH STANDARD
> 
> AMO Bow Length Standard is designated to be three inches longer than AMO
> Bow String Master that braces bow at proper String or Brace Height. Bow String Master will carry only the bow length designation. Example: A Bow String Master designated as AMO 66” (bow length) will have an actual length under tension of 63”.


As far as the string you have, your dad-in-law may have liked it at the high end of the brace, or the string could be the older dacron material (B-35, I think). Dacron will "draw up" once tension is removed. My bet is if you put the old string on the bow and let it sit overnight, it will stretch quite a bit.

Like Chris said, 12 strands of dacron (B-50 or B-500) will work just fine. Be sure to get it served to fit the type nock you use on your arrows. 

Chad


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

AMO length confuses a bunch of folks. The AMO length of a bow is *NOT* the actually, physical length of the bow. It is the length of string that braces the bow at proper brace height, plus 3 inches. Two bows marked with the same AMO length can have slightly different overall, physical lengths, depending on what the proper/recommended brace heights are. 



> I just got off the phone with different person from Bear and he told me the same thing that if the bow measures 58" it will need a 54" string. Half the people I've spoken with has told me I need a 54" and the other half said I need a 52".


 One thing I learned a long time ago is that the majority of the service reps for the larger archery companies, like Bear and Martin/Howatt, are sorely lacking in their knowledge of the companies history and traditional equipment. It's not surprising when you realize that the main focus of the companies these days is the compound bow. What they typically know about traditional equipment is what they read from the catalogs. There are good knowledgable folks in these companies but, unfortunately, they're not the ones typically answering the phones. Your bow is marked 56" AMO. History shows Bear archery made a 56" Grizzly from 1968-1970. The serial number on your bow dates the bow within that time frame. You my friend have a 56" AMO Bear Grizzly recurve. Now, get yourself a 52" or 53" string and start shooting and having some fun.


----------



## Greg Durling (11 mo ago)

Looking at the same bow here...56 amo grizzly...looks to be in mint shape. Wondering who here still shoots these older ones for practice and hunting?? 45 lb. draw so not to much stress .


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Your serial number makes it a 1969 bow (starts with 9). You have a 56” amo bow. The people at Bear Archery of today have no clue about the history of their bows.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Durling (11 mo ago)

Thanx.


----------

